# Arrarex Caravel



## 4085

Hi, how many caravels do we have on the forum now. If you have one and want to, can you reply with a picture of it, and if you know the model number include that as well.

If you are not sure what the model is, if you visit

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm

Then look for one thatis the same colour and also has exactly the same pf handle and lever handle. It is just for fun as I lreckon we have a good half dozen or so now!


----------



## Joe the fish

I am new to the forum (this evening) but have a Caravel.. well its somewhere between Italy and here at the minute having just been purchased off EBay.it All I can confirm with certainty is its dark blue (and shiny of course) and will be getting a rebuild.. going to hopefully be paired with one of my growing collection of hand grinders. I seem to be shying away from all that modern technology which is odd for me!

I do have to solve a slight lack of filter basket issue though!

I'll document the rebuild etc when it arrives..

Joe


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bet there are a dozen plus on the forum. Let's find out.


----------



## coffeechap

I have three....


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> I have three....


Three? Will you be paying with one anytime soon?


----------



## coffeechap

Paying with one?


----------



## GVDub

Depending on how you define "Caravel" - 1) a working Type 1, 2) a type 1.x in need of element and piston/lever assembly, 3) a type 2 in need of an element, and, 4) a Zerowatt 709 that was marketed as a Caravel Ursula (working, but needs some cosmetic repairs after several years of almost daily use). Also need to fab a couple of drip trays and covers.


----------



## 4085

Well, here is where we can help each other! Just list whatever you have with pictures and list what parts you need, then other owners might be able to help or share knowledge.

I have had several and am also awaiting a new one just purchased from Italy.


----------



## GVDub

I'm anxiously awaiting Paul Pratt's getting replacement Caravel elements in production. It's the type 1 (or 1.1, rather with the "breather" hole in the piston face) that are tough. I'm trying to figure out what getting one disassembled and 3D scanned for CNC milling of the parts would cost. Be nice to be able to bring some of these gems back to life.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Sorry typo *parting with one


----------



## coffeechap

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Sorry typo *parting with one


Yep I will be parting with a couple of them as I just have too many lever machines.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> Yep I will be parting with a couple of them as I just have too many lever machines.


Please let me know when the time comes. Could be tempted


----------



## coffeechap

Certainly will do


----------



## 4085

I am waiting for mine to arrive but I hope it looks like this!


----------



## dsc

I got one as well, just got it working with a new power cable. Two thumbs down for Italian electrical skills









Anyone knows where I can get a naked PF and maybe a different basket? naked is a priority for now, I hate not seeing what happens on the basket level during a pull.

Regards,

T.


----------



## GVDub

It's not cheap, but http://www.werkstatt-kunst.de/Siebtraeger-fuer-die-Arrarex-Caravel-Espresso-Maschine

Baskets, on the other hand, are a problem awaiting a clever solution from some enterprising soul.


----------



## 4085

Tom, one or two have milled them. There are virtually no spare parts other than seals available as when the factory shut down they lost all the tools. There is a chap on ebay selling pf handles and baskets that he is making for about £25. An original pf and basket will probably cost £100 if you can find them. It might be worth while dropping him a line and asking if he could do a bottomless. There is also a thread over on HB about this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arrarex-Caravel-parts-replacement-plastic-portafilter-handle-/251455942784?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_146&hash=item3a8bf13080

http://www.home-barista.com/levers/need-replacement-arrarex-carvel-portafilter-t27028-10.html

Oh, and if you get anywhere with the idea of sticking a pid in, share it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

My Arrarex Caravel and resident frog. Likes nothing more than a hot bath.

View attachment 5598


----------



## dsc

Cheers guys, I thought of chopping the one I have already, glad I didn't seeing the prices quoted for an intact one









I know someone who can mill whatever I want, the problem is doing it out of stainless for example will definitely bring the price above £100 as it's a pretty complicated and time consuming piece. I might just cave in and buy the German one in the end.

Baskets are a different story, VST would be nice, but that's a no go due to size. For now the original will have to do.

As for the PID I might be able to play with it over the weekend, I think I have a spare PID controller somewhere, I have stacks of SSRs in storage and I also recently bought a 30cm long 3mm type K sheathed TC. The only issue is mounting the probe somehow to measure the temps near the bottom of the tank.

Regards,

T.


----------



## 4085

For clarity, some of the Ponte Vecchio basket and handles fit, or you could buy the new handle from that ebay link and chop it easily enough with he help of the HB link....oh to be so skilled! If you are going to buy the Dutch offering, let me lnow and I will get one at the same time and see if I can ask you to maybe make mine the first attempt in case it does not work out! But at £25 a pop, they are as cheap as chips!

In fact, I do not think the handle on mine is an original. Someone suggested it is from an Ursula. If thats the case, I will be getting a replacement and have that one for spare to practice on!


----------



## aFiercePancake

The Werkstatt PF is currently out of stock but will be made again. It is a small organisation, but their products are very good.

http://www.werkstatt-kunst.de/epages/63130131.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63130131/Categories/%22espresso%20zubehoer%22

I know the fellow who designed the Caravel and Cremina stuff. He used my machines to create them, but I have no connection to the company.


----------



## Joe the fish

I have been looking at that Caravel porta filter as a possible add on for my as yet still not here Caravel. Do any of you Caravel owners already have one? Any comments? Also any thoughts on baskets... My new Caravel I suspect is missing it's basket but has the portafilter as is always the case somewhat unobtainium for a new basket so was hoping the German bottomless would work with something still available like PonteVecchio. Someone mentioned some PonteVecchio baskets fit can you share which ones or where from? Can't wait for it to arrive, think I am almost as excited by the prospect of it being in bits and getting worked on as I am about making espresso with it!


----------



## 4085

Joe, from what I have heard, people are finding the Dutch replacement handle and basket good value from the ebay seller. If you look through this thread, you will see I posted a link to both him, and the Australian chap who runs Sorrentina Coffee in Oz who took a PV and used a dremel on it to convert it to fit. The big problem is there are very very few spares available for these machines so on the whole, apart from seals, you are relying on people cannibalising machines, making any OE parts mega expensive. If the Dutch seller has a good response, then perhaps he will expand the range a bit to include different basket sizes.

If you emailed Claudette at Bella Barista and asked her for a price for a PV basket and filter to fit the Caravel, she can source one but I bet it is a lot dearer than the Dutch offering!Without a full set up, your Caravel is not worth anything.......bite the bullet and buy!


----------



## Joe the fish

Lol no problems there I'm all set and ready to buy just figuring the best method, I saw you links but could not see any basket reference in there I will look again cheers!


----------



## coffeechap

I can get hold of pontevecchio portafilters and baskets that need only mini modification, if enough are interested I could look into getting some done and cut for bottomless, cost would be around £60 a hit


----------



## Joe the fish

Nope still can't find any basket reference? Am I being thick?! I have emailed the Dutch eBay seller anyway to see. Luckily (or not) the machine appears to have a good filter handle etc. and is just missing the filter baskets, although the seller thought they had found them I am not holding out hope! The search will continue and if needs be things will have to be made. I guess I was hoping that the werkstatt-kunst bottomless porta filter would miraculously take a still available off the shelf filter basket. That said I am now thinking a machining tweek should see it take a PV basket without too much hassle... Back to some broken German questioning I think!


----------



## Joe the fish

At a push I would do the whole tweak a PV portafilter thing, but that said I can't imagine it's going to be any more hassle to get the German bottomless one linked above tweaked to take a PV basket, if I can find a original or replacement caravel basket then I will do that as well, it would be nice to have the machine complete in original spec (I'm only missing the basket) but for learning cool factor etc etc. I will probably buy the bottomless too... If I can solve the basket crisis of course!


----------



## 4085

Joe, apologies! I look at so much stuff, I must have become confused in my old age! You are right. I would be tempted to forget th German link. from what I understand, the guy runs a workshop for people with disabilities or learning difficulties and did make a run of these, but they seriously over ran in time. He emailed me 9 months ago saying if he could get enough interest he would do a second run and re contact me through Home Barista but I have heard nothing.

I had hoped that on this thread, we CAravel owners could help each other to source what we need. I think my machine is intact but will not know till it gets here. I am tempted to buy one of the Dutch handles anyway as if he stops making them then for future needs, that puts us back a few steps!


----------



## 4085

Joe, visit this site and ask them. This is the aussie guy who does the mods. They also sell a lovely tamper!

http://www.sorrentinacoffee.com/

http://sorrentinacoffee.myshopify.com/products/la-sorrentina-coffee-tamper-43-5mm-caravel-vam-zerowatt


----------



## aFiercePancake

It is always worth checking with Francesco to see if he has spare parts for sale:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/ricambi_eng.htm

He routinely sells gasket sets but sometimes parts out one of his machines.

Orphan Espresso used to sell Caravel double baskets but apparently no longer stock them. If you can find them, they are reasonably good replacements.

It might be worth considering buying a second Caravel for parts. Partial Caravels and sometimes parts are common on eBay Italy.

Unless you have two, I would discourage modifying a Caravel PF to make it bottomless. Better to wait for a nice one to be made than lose an original.

The shop in Stuttgart is indeed small, but the fellow who designed the espresso machine parts (Martin) makes parts when he can. PM me if you want his email address.

I have been using my custom bottomless PF exclusively. It is the only way to go with the Caravel.




























I also have one of Martin's bottomless portafilters for my Olympia Cremina 67. I sometimes try the original but always go back to the bottomless PF. If I finally find one type of bean and grind setting that are perfect, I might use the original PF, but until then there is nothing like a bottomless portafilter to troubleshoot shots!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> I can get hold of pontevecchio portafilters and baskets that need only mini modification, if enough are interested I could look into getting some done and cut for bottomless, cost would be around £60 a hit


Dave, would it be worthwhile getting one done as a sample. I will half the cost with you. If they can appear nicely finished then there ought to be a large market, beyond our forum for them


----------



## Joe the fish

Haha no worries glad in not going completely mad! So the way I see it the only real parts issues are the porta filters and baskets. Oh and elements etc of course but the commonest searched for bits that you can't get are the PF and basket... Options on the PF seem to be the German one with an unknown lead time but you need baskets or modifying a PV one to fit.

as for baskets you can chop a la marzzoco to fit and therefore likely more.. PV baskets are close but the lip is all wrong and la peppina baskets might work, although they are made of the same unobtainium!

I reckon as PV baskets can be had cheap I will get a few to experiment with, and see if I can get a bottomless porta filter made from one source or another. Obviously wouldn't butcher an original they are hard enough to get as it is! Can anyone think of any other potentially fitting baskets or even Portafilters? How about some of the less desirable mainstream stuff like delonghi etc. some of that is odd sizes I imagine?!


----------



## dsc

aFiercePancake said:


> I have been using my custom bottomless PF exclusively. It is the only way to go with the Caravel.


I'm really tempted with this, did you get the original size or the slightly larger 47mm version which can also take PonteVecchio baskets?

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

I'd be willing to go in on a sample tweaked PV as well.

if the above pic is of the German one I have just heard back from them, apparently they haven't tried with PV baskets but some good measurements of one will soon tell. I have not asked about lead time yet, if I can confirm that PV baskets will fit I will order ASAP assuming lead time isn't huge... That said if a tweaked PV portafilter is quicker then I'll do that.

would still love the option of using my original portafilter but that's relying on me finding a suitable basket with that in mind think I'm about to order a small selection of PV baskets and a la marzocca one to cut down as linked earlier in this thread unless anyone has better ideas?!


----------



## 44Whitehall

I have recently bought the Caravel below from (Coffeechap via) RoloD.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=4269&d=1383339555

Learning my way but achieving mostly enjoyable results (and highlighting the materially different results produced by different beans).

A source of great delight.


----------



## 4085

The Dutch man has a vintage coffee machine business and reckons he will have baskets made in about 4 weeks. I asked him if he was considering bottomless as well and am waiting for a reply, but it was at 1am this morning!


----------



## GVDub

The latest addition to my Caravel harem. Because she's blonde, I call her "Marilyn."


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Of course - couldn't have called her anything else. Just don't take her near any subway air vents.


----------



## 4085

Would be interesting if anyone who has a specific parts need could state it, and likewise, if anyone has a duplicate. I have ordered one of the replacement handles, because up till now, they have been impossible to get and you just never know!


----------



## 4085

I have been emailing Thjis, (the dutch guy) and he says this:

In a few weeks i'll start engineering the original portafilters, because they do get lost sometimes. And i might make some bottomless ones of it, just cut out the bottom of it and it still looks like the original. That is what i think is important, keep the beauty of the original design for a "reasonable" price.

Because the production costs on these things are extremely high, because there needs to be made a mould for it.

I'm right know working on the double one, the production will start in a few weeks. The single one will follow after that.

And there will also be made a batch of the original suction cups, because i think it's extremely ugly to have those yellowish things under such a nice machine.

And in 2 to 3 weeks the 110v and 230v heating elements will arive.

Interesting for those who need bits


----------



## Joe the fish

Cool cheers for that... I'm still waiting on the arrival of my machine but am/will be in the market for filter baskets and a bottomless portafilter... Any one got any spare baskets?! Lol not sure I can wait weeks.. Assuming the machine arrives soon at least!


----------



## Jollybean

Here's my Caravel - a mark 1.2 I think. I got a replacement lever handle from Thjis. Very helpful guy.


----------



## Joe the fish

Well mine has final arrived! Pics later when I figure it out. As expected I am missing the basket but the PF is there so the hunt is now on for baskets and basket options, along with some bits and bobs for a rebuild. Very happy chap!


----------



## 4085

Joe, when was yours posted to you. Mine has been in transit for 8 days now and I cannot track it! I have Poste Italienne tracking but is tops at Milan! Check earlier in this post but Thijs in Holland has said that he will have baskets available in a month or so.


----------



## Joe the fish

Hey mine took just over ten days not sure of exact post date but definitely around the ten day mark. Got here fine, I am currently torn between three options.. Bottomless PF and PV baskets, possibly made locally or from Germany.. Tweaking other baskets to get me going, most likely being la marzocco single trimmed down. Or continuing hunt for second hand/wait for the Dutch ones... In all likelihood I'll do all three as I am impatient and like the idea of bottomless as well as originality... All that said I have a rebuild and service to do first!


----------



## Joe the fish

Well it's here and restoration is starting...

As expected the Portafilter is present but the basket is missing along with the drip tray and grille. New seals and a replacement grill are on order already and I'm busy deciding the next move basket/porta filter wise. Internals appear in good nick but I will replace the wiring as a precaution. Sadly the paint is not as nice a colour in real life (think old tool box blue) and is pretty scuffed and chipped so it's already off, I'm just smoothing a couple of dings before reprinting in an as yet undecided colour. Only other comment is the porta filter handle and lever handle both appear to be correct although not necessarily matched to the machine, one is black one is white but that's easily fixed. Oh and the on off switch is missing. So I will fashion a replacement. Can't wait!


----------



## coffeechap

When I get back on Friday I will see if I have a caravel basket


----------



## Joe the fish

I think i might love you


----------



## dsc

Joe the fish said:


> I think i might love you


Best comment ever









Regards,

T.


----------



## dsc

Sorry for double posting, just remembered something.

I've converted my Caravel to PID control, I wasn't happy with the old wiring, nor the hit / miss control via the medieval like original mechanism. It works pretty well, although I'm waiting to fit a thin wired naked TC in the tank to actually brew. I've pulled two shots so far, went with 10g in the original basket (is it a single?), light tamp, fine grind, but I'm not sure what sort of resistance would be normal for the Caravel? the first shot was pretty good, but it was on the verge of choking, the second was a finer grind and it took some leaning (delicate, but still) to get a pretty tight ristretto (delicious in a cappa though).

So how hard should it be to pull a shot?

Regards,

T.


----------



## 4085

I found that once you met the biting point, you needed a firm slow movement. I will find a vid I did but I dosed st 12 gm I think


----------



## 4085

Apologies for a very bad video!


----------



## Joe the fish

Nice vid... Mine is coming on slowly, stripped of paint, primed and first coat on now. Given the state of the old paint and the Mrs' insistence it must go with the kitchen I have gone with a non original colour although hoping it's at least in keeping... Just waiting till my seal kit arrives and another coat plus polish etc. before I can put it back together, then just baskets to sort before I can actually enjoy it!


----------



## 4085

Joe, looks good! What type of paint do you use with this then?


----------



## Joe the fish

Went for a zinc based etch primer then standard primer followed by the top coat which is car paint (non metallic, holts HGR00 if you really want to know lol). With the cast Ali that the body is a decent etch/Ali specific primer is required but after that pretty much whatever you want as long as it doesn't react lol!


----------



## Joe the fish

Well final coat of paint is on so polish time tonight!

Coffeechap... Just wondering if you had chance to look for a basket?

Will get some pics up when I progress!


----------



## Joe the fish

Well it's coming on, got my seal kit today and paint is finished aside from a final polish. Just need to install the new I-rings, solve the missing basket problem, replace the mismatched handle fine tune the thermostat/on off switch (currently does nothing!) and find something to use as a drip tray and we are away!


----------



## dsc

Looking good! the thermostat adjustment might be tricky, plus the deadband tends to be huge!

I might get mine done over the weekend, although I'm still in need of a naked PF. Any movement in that area David? I'm close to pulling the trigger on that machine hefty NPF from the links on the first pages of this thread.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

Well I know I need to tweak the whole thermostat control lever type thing as I stripped it down and on off no doesn't work, from what I see itshould just trigger the micro switch so adjustment required then once I get some Dow 111 or similar I can replace the I-rings and see how big the dead band is. Still trying to solve my basket issues and looking at naked PF options too, I have a potential plan but need to get a ponte vecchio basket to measure to see if it's workable first.


----------



## dsc

I'm a bit baffled with the whole lever mechanism, surely it would've been easier to just stick a contact thermostat to the bottom of the tank?

I've emailed werkstatt about the 47mm version, but I doubt they'll reply, I think I will pull the trigger anyway though.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

I emailed them a while back enquiring if the ponte vecchio basket would fit the larger one and got a quick reply, so hopefully you'll hear back they did promise to check if I could give them accurate dimensions not got round to ordering one from Bellabarista for experimenting yet though.


----------



## dsc

Update on the NPF situation, I've ordered the 47.00mm version from werkstatt, although it's coming through a friend in Germany as they don't ship directly into the UK. I will upload some photos when the thing arrives.

How do the Ponte Vecchio baskets compare to the Caravel? I went for the 47.00mm version to be able to use the larger PV baskets, but I haven't actually checked what those are.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

Just had a email from them saying they are back in production and international shipping is now available, I'm still torn between one of these or tweaking a PV naked portafilter... With a chuffing big grinder! If the PV baskets fit the larger 47mm version I'll go there.. Any idea how long till you get your hands on one?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Any idea how much they're going for?


----------



## dsc

I'm waiting for a friend of mine to send it over from Germany, I'd say early next week it should be here.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

Let us know how it is, and more importantly (for me at least) if a ponte vecchio basket will fit! from memory they were going for about £100.

in other news my caravel is fully functional... Yay! I cut down a la marzocco single basket. Exceptionally kindly donated by my local cafe (no. 35 in Dorchester) despite the late hour I couldn't resist a quick test while trying to set the thermostat... Managed to go much too coarse on the first try (sink shot) then probably a bit fine on the second.. Pretty much lifted myself off the floor pulling it lol. However it came out not too shabby, naff all crema but amazing mouthfeel. Looking forward to playing properly tomorrow!


----------



## dsc

According to the info on their website a PV basket should fit as well, I haven't got one unfortunately so I won't be able to check this









Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

Let me know when it's with you and I will send you one to try, if it fits and is useable then I'll be a happy order placing boy lol. Otherwise I will buy and mod a pontevecchio naked portafilter to fit... Have to scratch my naked portafilter itch lol


----------



## 4085

If you do a search on eBay for arrarex caravel but widen it to world wide, you will see that the Dutch chap I often have referred to now is starting to post a lot of replacement parts including replacement heating elements. He has told me it will not be long till he has the moulds finished for baskets and pf handles.


----------



## Joe the fish

Yay I saw his range was increasing and was about to order a new lever handle (mine is white and my portafilter is black) just a thought though any of you on here have a miss matched pair like me and wish to do a swap? I'll go either way.


----------



## dsc

FYI got the NPF, very nicely machined piece, fits like a glove, the original basket is a bit loose, just like on the original PF, so I'm guessing the PV basket should fit as well. If anyone wants to do a check send them on and I will confirm.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

Glad to hear it arrived what's the delivery time like? PM me your address and I will get a pontevecchio basket sent to you, I imagine looking at specs it might just fit the hole but think the lip could cause issues. I will be interested to hear though.


----------



## dsc

I think it took around 2-3 days within Germany, and a further 4-5 days to get to the UK as it was re-routed via my friend. If you are getting it directly sent from Germany to the UK I'm guessing it will be around a week, unless it's courier'ed over.

I'll PM you the details.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Joe the fish

Thanks T,

A PV basket should drive with you in a few days.

Back to my Caravel, and the rebuild is complete.. although I managed to chip the new paint with the not so nice replacement drip tray grate from OE. (I am now putting a rubber rim on it!) All is working well except the thermostat.. I have had it all i bits a million times and now have a nice (or seemingly) positive on off action of the fancy swing lever thing and microswitch but when its back together and heating everything changes. It turns off at my desired temp consistently enough however does not come back on as the temp drops.. well it will if I nudge it or if its basically back to room temperature. Only thing I can think is that one of the springs in the mech has gone weak.. only thing is which one does the pushing back against the expanding metal strip? Is it the centre one (same as a clothes peg) or the one behind the thermostat adjuster screw?

I could strip it again to find out but its late and I can't be bothered tonight, that doesn't stop it running over and over in my mind though!

I know to expect a bit of a dead band but 60 degrees of dead band seems slightly excessive.

I could live with it I know but if its a easy fix I want to do it!


----------



## dsc

Just to let people know I've purchased the NPF from Werkstatt, turned out I got sent the wrong size, 46.2mm was dispatched instead of 47.00mm. This was quickly fixed by sending a brand new 47.00mm straight from Germany to the UK at no additional charge and on top of that I was told to keep the 46.20mm. Great customer service from Werkstatt, especially Sina Baumgärtner whom I've dealt with and also Martin, the creator of these tiny nicely machined 'coffee handles'









Regards,

Tom


----------

